
Asherah: Open-Source Encryption Automation - zeroaltitude
https://www.godaddy.com/engineering/2019/07/09/asherah-opensource-app-encryption-sdk/
======
zeroaltitude
Url seems to have gotten munged:
[https://www.godaddy.com/engineering/2019/07/09/asherah-
opens...](https://www.godaddy.com/engineering/2019/07/09/asherah-opensource-
app-encryption-sdk/)

------
pmdulaney
An asherah, for those of you who have forgotten your Sunday School lessons,
was a female idol.

~~~
crypto-love
I definitely didn't remember that, but yes:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asherah](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asherah)
seems to have quite the religious background

~~~
zeroaltitude
More importantly, a Snow Crash reference without religious connotations :)

~~~
pmdulaney
But surely Stephenson was thinking of the religious connotations...

